# Will a cord of firewood fit in a pickup?



## vtwoodheater (Jul 22, 2018)

Just like the title says, will it or won't it?  just starting a conversation.


----------



## TedyOH (Jul 22, 2018)

A third of a cord, tossed in the back of a half ton pick up, that has an 8 foot bed (haven't seen an 8 foot half ton truck on the road in while) barley fits. So my vote is oh hell no.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## johneh (Jul 22, 2018)

I have done it with a 1 ton 8 foot box and box rails on the front and sides
Very large load would not recommend it . For many years brought home
wood stacked in a 8 ft. box safe load 3/4 cord My short box half ton takes a
 half of a cord very nicely


----------



## JimBear (Jul 22, 2018)

As previously stated, only with side boards on at least 2 sides & preferably a headache rack to preserve your back window. I figure a slightly mounded load in an 8’ box is about 1/2 cord, that’s per cord calculator.


----------



## vtwoodheater (Jul 22, 2018)

side boards for sure.  Anyone got any pictures?


----------



## coaly (Jul 22, 2018)

Sure can;


----------



## vtwoodheater (Jul 22, 2018)

sweet. your truck?


----------



## coaly (Jul 22, 2018)

No, but I think he has room for at least 5 more pieces.

Plenty more stupidity here; https://www.pinterest.com/pin/489485053243560187/


----------



## JimBear (Jul 22, 2018)

Holy cow, I am not sure I would want to drive that 1/2 mile out of the field & a few miles home. Pretty sure I can hear the frame, springs & shocks groaning in protest. Thought maybe I just heard a tire blow. 


coaly said:


> Sure can;
> 
> View attachment 228147


----------



## brenndatomu (Jul 22, 2018)

coaly said:


> Sure can;
> 
> View attachment 228147


There is a member on another site that loads his 88 K1500 like that pretty regularly! 

To answer OP, yes, as the others have said, a full cord will fit on a 3/4 HD or 1 ton if stacked tightly to the top of the cab...I've done it...truck was probably a lil overloaded but handled it pretty well. Yes I had sideboards on and a board across the front of the bed to protect the window...would have been ugly in a crash though!


----------



## Highbeam (Jul 24, 2018)

Your question is simple, the answer is yes but not within the standard bedsides. 

I regularly haul 1 cord of wood in my F350 shortbed with sideboards. It's a simple math formula. One cord is 128 cubic feet. Get your tape measure out and figure out how tall you need to stack above the bedrails.


----------



## Highbeam (Jul 24, 2018)

brenndatomu said:


> a full cord will fit on a 3/4 HD or 1 ton



The bed is the same size on a half ton!


----------



## johneh (Jul 24, 2018)

Highbeam said:


> The bed is the same size on a half ton!



It is the weight not the box size  That counts


----------



## Highbeam (Jul 24, 2018)

johneh said:


> It is the weight not the box size  That counts



The weight wasn’t part of the question. Neither was the species of wood. Balsa? Or the longevity of the truck or modifications required. 

Can it fit, yes. Even in a Toyota if you stack it high.


----------



## Chas0218 (Jul 24, 2018)

I can fit a face cord in my 6'6" box, rounds are easier than split when stacking to the roof. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## johneh (Jul 25, 2018)

Highbeam said:


> The weight wasn’t part of the question. Neither was the species of wood. Balsa? Or the longevity of the truck or modifications required.
> 
> Can it fit, yes. Even in a Toyota if you stack it high.



I do not know any one who would use "BALSA" as Fire Wood 
The Original question was  
*"Will a cord of firewood fit in a pickup?"*


----------



## Highbeam (Jul 25, 2018)

The answer is simply yes, so long as you are allowed to stack above the bed rails.


----------



## maple1 (Jul 25, 2018)

johneh said:


> I do not know any one who would use "BALSA" as Fire Wood
> The Original question was
> *"Will a cord of firewood fit in a pickup?"*



To which my answer would be yes.

Driving the truck anywhere while that cord was in the back would be another story entirely....


----------



## Ashful (Jul 25, 2018)

Oak = 4886 lb. per cord green, or 3350 lb. per cord dried to 20%MC, according to engineering toolbox.  Adjust your pickup truck model, accordingly.  This ain’t 1/2 ton work.


----------



## vtwoodheater (Jul 25, 2018)

all good points, not arguing at all.  I have makeshift bedsides for the yard truck. I have delivered over a cord many times in my truck.

My 5th wheel pin weight is 3100 lbs.  Think about that the next time you see a 26'  "ultra light"  behind a mazda cx-9. LOL


----------



## splions (Jul 26, 2018)

I have a 2014 Tacoma with the long bed.  I can get about a 1/3 +/-  of a cord in it.  I would not overload it as I usually haul red oak, which is pretty heavy.


----------



## Pertzbro (Aug 1, 2018)

you need to specify box length. Most trucks now a days are crew cabs with 5 1/2 foot boxes. I call them super short beds, then you got short beds and 6.5 feet, and then long bed at 8 foot. 

Only people who have long beds are - farmers, construction, horse owners. Everything else is super shorts and short beds. 

You also need to specify - loosely thrown in like most people do, or stacked perfectly to maximize the volume you can get in the bed.


----------



## blades (Aug 1, 2018)

Numbers I saw from a mill said oak green log cord 8000# -20% moisture content 5000#  ?   I do know that 17 long by 20" or so Diameter rounds of hickory stacked to the roof in a pyramid fashion and tied down made my 1 ton, 8 ft box squat pretty good and point the nose quite high. Steering was a bit dicey as it didn't feel like much weight on the front end. Didn't want to make 2 trips.


----------



## maple1 (Aug 1, 2018)

Pertzbro said:


> you need to specify box length. Most trucks now a days are crew cabs with 5 1/2 foot boxes. I call them super short beds, then you got short beds and 6.5 feet, and then long bed at 8 foot.
> 
> Only people who have long beds are - farmers, construction, horse owners. Everything else is super shorts and short beds.
> 
> You also need to specify - loosely thrown in like most people do, or stacked perfectly to maximize the volume you can get in the bed.



Meh, all that is irrelevant if you just go higher.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 1, 2018)

Pertzbro said:


> you need to specify box length. Most trucks now a days are crew cabs with 5 1/2 foot boxes. I call them super short beds, then you got short beds and 6.5 feet, and then long bed at 8 foot.
> 
> Only people who have long beds are - farmers, construction, horse owners. Everything else is super shorts and short beds.
> 
> You also need to specify - loosely thrown in like most people do, or stacked perfectly to maximize the volume you can get in the bed.



Bed size doesn’t really matter as, in a 1/2 ton truck you will always run out of weight capacity before bed space, when loading it with freshly cut firewood to haul home.  Even that itty-bitty super-short bed, stacked 2 feet deep with rounds, can be 2200 lb. of oak.  That’s not evenly distributed between the axles, as in keeping with the maximum payload rating of the vehicle, but directly atop a rear axle and suspension designed for 1000 lb. of weight in the bed.

Go long bed, and it’s possible to stuff 3500 lb. of freshly-cut oak rounds in the bed, without going much over the rails.  Again, directly over the rear suspension, not evenly distributed between the axles.  That’ll even make a 1 ton squat, a bit.


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 2, 2018)

maple1 said:


> Meh, all that is irrelevant if you just go higher.



Exactly correct.


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 2, 2018)

Ashful said:


> Bed size doesn’t really matter as, in a 1/2 ton truck you will always run out of weight capacity before bed space, when loading it with freshly cut firewood to haul home.  Even that itty-bitty super-short bed, stacked 2 feet deep with rounds, can be 2200 lb. of oak.  That’s not evenly distributed between the axles, as in keeping with the maximum payload rating of the vehicle, but directly atop a rear axle and suspension designed for 1000 lb. of weight in the bed.
> 
> Go long bed, and it’s possible to stuff 3500 lb. of freshly-cut oak rounds in the bed, without going much over the rails.  Again, directly over the rear suspension, not evenly distributed between the axles.  That’ll even make a 1 ton squat, a bit.



It’s been decades since a “half ton” truck was actually 1000# of capacity. It’s all over the board now.


----------



## toddnic (Aug 2, 2018)

Very unlikely to have a pickup that can handle a full cord. The bed would have to be larger than standard and the suspension would have to be significantly enhanced. Not really likely for any standard pickup.....


----------



## bholler (Aug 2, 2018)

Highbeam said:


> It’s been decades since a “half ton” truck was actually 1000# of capacity. It’s all over the board now.


Yes but none of them are anywhere near the weight of a full cord


----------



## Ashful (Aug 2, 2018)

Highbeam said:


> It’s been decades since a “half ton” truck was actually 1000# of capacity. It’s all over the board now.



Not really.  They’ve all been running pretty close to 2200 lb. total payload for at least 20 years.  But again, that’s 2200 lb. evenly distributed between both axles, and including fuel, cabin cargo, and your fat ass.  [emoji14]

2200’ish lb. equally distributed between the axles still yields something not far from 1000 lb. in the bed, no matter how you slice it, and way short of a cord of green hardwood.


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 2, 2018)

Ashful said:


> Not really.  They’ve all been running pretty close to 2200 lb. total payload for at least 20 years.  But again, that’s 2200 lb. evenly distributed between both axles, and including fuel, cabin cargo, and your fat ass.  [emoji14]
> 
> 2200’ish lb. equally distributed between the axles still yields something not far from 1000 lb. in the bed, no matter how you slice it, and way short of a cord of green hardwood.



You must figure payload capacity differently than me. I only consider actual stickered ratings, the legal ones. I only had 400# of payload capacity on my 98 k1500! Like two fat chicks! My current 2000 f350 only has 2400# of actual legal capacity. 

I’m sure you realize that there are several limiting ratings and only those stickers on the truck matter. Gvwr, gawr, tire ratings, are about it. There is none of this guessing about how the weight is distributed.

Tow rating and payload capacity from a marketing brochure are meaningless.


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 2, 2018)

The op didn’t ask whether the truck could handle the weight of one cord, just whether it could fit.

Didn’t you guys ever take tech writing classes or even listen to any riddles? Words matter.


----------



## maple1 (Aug 2, 2018)

Uh yeah, OP has nothing to do with weight...


----------



## bholler (Aug 2, 2018)

Highbeam said:


> The op didn’t ask whether the truck could handle the weight of one cord, just whether it could fit.
> 
> Didn’t you guys ever take tech writing classes or even listen to any riddles? Words matter.


Really???  Who the hell cares if it will fit but the truck cant handle the weight?  There would be absolutly no reason to load a truck full of wood if it wasnt able to move that wood safely.  You need to use some common sense as well.


----------



## maple1 (Aug 2, 2018)

bholler said:


> Really???  Who the hell cares if it will fit but the truck cant handle the weight?  There would be absolutly no reason to load a truck full of wood if it wasnt able to move that wood safely.  You need to use some common sense as well.



Should take that up with the OP then. He's the one who asked.


----------



## bholler (Aug 2, 2018)

maple1 said:


> Should take that up with the OP then. He's the one who asked.


Ok tell me any reason you would want to put a cord of wood in a truck that cant move it


----------



## maple1 (Aug 2, 2018)

I don't care if it moves or not. I just answered the question that was asked.


----------



## vtwoodheater (Aug 2, 2018)

LOL.  I knew the weight thing was going to pop up eventually.  Not starting any pissing matches over weight, leave that for the 1/2 ton pickup thread.  I have overloaded every truck I have ever owned many times with not just firewood.  I was more interested in pictures.


----------



## maple1 (Aug 2, 2018)

Sorry, no pics here. 

Like, really REALLY sorry.


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 2, 2018)

bholler said:


> Ok tell me any reason you would want to put a cord of wood in a truck that cant move it



Ah, the voice of inexperience.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 2, 2018)

maple1 said:


> I don't care if it moves or not. I just answered the question that was asked.


Sometimes you need to help the asker to the correct question, when they ask the wrong one.



Highbeam said:


> Yes really. Look closer. I only had 400# of payload capacity on my 98 k1500!


I have some trouble believing that a factory-configured 98 k1500 was rated that low.  I owned a 1995 K1500 extended cab 4x4, and remember it having a payload rating of 1800#, something like 4600# curb and 6400# GVWR.



bholler said:


> Ok tell me any reason you would want to put a cord of wood in a truck that cant move it


It'll move it.  Explaining why you couldn't stop your vastly overloaded truck to the cops when you run over the kid that just rode his bicycle out in front of you is going to be a humbling experience, though.


----------



## bholler (Aug 2, 2018)

Highbeam said:


> Ah, the voice of inexperience.


Well???


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 2, 2018)

Ashful said:


> Sometimes you need to help the asker to the correct question, when they ask the wrong one.
> 
> 
> I have some trouble believing that a factory-configured 98 k1500 was rated that low.  I owned a 1995 K1500 extended cab 4x4, and remember it having a payload rating of 1800#, something like 4600# curb and 6400# GVWR.
> ...



Yep, 5800# on the scale and 6200# gvwr. Frequently exceeded of course! 98 k1500. 

I have never seen a payload rating on the legal sticker. Are you sure that’s not just marketing bs like “tow rating”?


----------



## Ashful (Aug 3, 2018)

Highbeam said:


> I have never seen a payload rating on the legal sticker. Are you sure that’s not just marketing bs like “tow rating”?


I haven’t either, but I can do the 2nd grade arithmetic.  The sticker lists curb weight and GVWR, the difference in the two being your payload capacity, with all of the aforementioned (fuel, passengers, etc.) included.  And with suspension and tires being two of the primary limiting factors, it is intended to be distributed between both axles, not entirely over the rear axle, in the bed of the truck.


----------



## David.Ervin (Aug 3, 2018)

I've delivered firewood several times with my half-ton Ram 1500 with a 3" lift.  In an 8 foot bed, I can very comfortably get a half cord of dry wood stacked to the top of the decorative rails on top of the regular rails on the truck bed.  At that point, the weight is right on the cusp of what the truck can comfortably handle (stop, accelerate, steer OK).  Without too much more work building up sides, I can physically get 3/4 cord in there, but the weight becomes an issue for stopping and the steering isn't as responsive as it should be.  A cord would _probably_ fit, but I wouldn't be driving anywhere with it.  If I wanted to move full cords of wood on a regular basis, I wouldn't try it with anything less than a 1 ton truck, or possibly a beefy trailer.  My father-in-law's old (think mid 80s) 3/4 ton farm truck can handle absurd amounts of weight while maintaining driveability - we've put over a cord of green wood in there and driven it home with ease, so I guess they don't build 'em like they used to?


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 3, 2018)

Ashful said:


> I haven’t either, but I can do the 2nd grade arithmetic.  The sticker lists curb weight and GVWR, the difference in the two being your payload capacity, with all of the aforementioned (fuel, passengers, etc.) included.  And with suspension and tires being two of the primary limiting factors, it is intended to be distributed between both axles, not entirely over the rear axle, in the bed of the truck.



None of my stickers list curb weight either. I would want to verify that anyway since I may not include options or fuel. The sticker does provide axle and gross ratings. Those plus tire ratings are what the judge will consider, not some holes pokus arithmetic done by the perp using fake numbers.

I think we can agree that you just can't exceed your GVWR, GAWR, or tire ratings and be legal. Weigh when loaded to determine if you're over. A smart guy will weigh when empty so that he can determine his allowable cargo capacity.

I did the half ton thing for several hundred thousand miles. Those trucks are nice riding and give good mpg. I upgraded to the one ton many years ago for the cargo capacity, and the related tongue weight capacity on the hitch.

As trucks have gotten newer, you'll notice the ratings keep going up. There are modern half tons out there with more towing capability than my 2000 F350! It's wild.


----------



## Isaac Carlson (Aug 3, 2018)

I can carry a full cord on my f250, BUT it has been modified to safely carry that much weight.
A full cord of wood raises the center of gravity by quite a bit, so take that i to account.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 3, 2018)

Highbeam said:


> None of my stickers list curb weight either. I would want to verify that anyway since I may not include options or fuel. The sticker does provide axle and gross ratings. Those plus tire ratings are what the judge will consider, not some holes pokus arithmetic done by the perp using fake numbers.
> 
> I think we can agree that you just can't exceed your GVWR, GAWR, or tire ratings and be legal. Weigh when loaded to determine if you're over. A smart guy will weigh when empty so that he can determine his allowable cargo capacity.
> 
> ...


You know, I think you're right, Highbeam.  I was just checking photos online of door jamb stickers, and none have the curb weight.  I must have gotten that off the window sticker, at time of purchase, and done the mental math at that time.

It would be nice to have access to a scale when I load the truck with wood, or anything else, to check how I stand against GVWR and GAWR.  But we both know that's not realistic.  That's where knowing your payload capacity comes in, I usually know the approximate weight of anything I'm loading into the truck.

All of this has become less important, since I got a 7000# trailer.  I rarely put anything more than a few hundred pounds of fertilizer in the bed of the pickup, anymore, the trailer is just so much more convenient for everything else.  If moving lots of wood, and not needing a 1-ton truck as a daily driver, I'd highly recommend looking at trailers before going heavy on the truck purchase.


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Aug 4, 2018)

This is exactly one face cord loosed tossed in an 8' box.







This is the same amount in a 6 x 10' trailer.







In order for it to fit, side racks up to the top of the cab would be required and and end gate, plus the wood would have to be tightly stacked and as many have said, weight is the biggest factor.  I am going to build side racks for my truck, but realistically 2/3 cord would be appropriate for a 3/4 ton.


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Aug 4, 2018)

Problem with above pic.

This is 1.7 cord in truck and 18' trailer.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Aug 4, 2018)

Firewood Bandit said:


> This is 1.7 cord in truck and 18' trailer.


Oh no you didn't


----------



## Ashful (Aug 4, 2018)

Firewood Bandit said:


> Problem with above pic.
> 
> This is 1.7 cord in truck and 18' trailer.



Exacatically.  If you’re starting the truck for less than a cord per load, it wasn’t worth the trip.


----------



## bholler (Aug 4, 2018)

Ashful said:


> Exacatically.  If you’re starting the truck for less than a cord per load, it wasn’t worth the trip.
> 
> View attachment 228466


That only works if you can get a trailer into and out of where you are cutting.  And due to the fact that the area i usually cut at is 2.5 miles from my house extra trips are not an issue.  Not to mention my truck is a dump so i dont spend any time onloading as i would with most trailers.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 5, 2018)

bholler said:


> Not to mention my truck is a dump so i dont spend any time onloading as i would with most trailers.



Okay, now that’s not even fair!


----------



## hickoryhoarder (Aug 11, 2018)

I get 2/3 of a cord already split -- 2 ricks -- delivered routinely in a pickup. Those pickups usually have high sides (not the original truck), and the ricks are generous.  It's close to a cord.  They basically sell you a pickup full, as opposed to 2 ricks.


----------



## bholler (Aug 11, 2018)

hickoryhoarder said:


> I get 2/3 of a cord already split -- 2 ricks -- delivered routinely in a pickup. Those pickups usually have high sides (not the original truck), and the ricks are generous.  It's close to a cord.  They basically sell you a pickup full, as opposed to 2 ricks.


What is a rick???


----------



## Ashful (Aug 11, 2018)

bholler said:


> What is a rick???


----------



## edyit (Aug 11, 2018)

bholler said:


> What is a rick???





hickoryhoarder said:


> I get 2/3 of a cord already split -- 2 ricks --



a rick is another term for a face cord, generally 1 face cord / rick is 1/3 of a full cord


----------



## Manly (Aug 12, 2018)

edyit said:


> a rick is another term for a face cord, generally 1 face cord / rick is 1/3 of a full cord



A rick is exactly 1/2 of a rickshaw. In our area most vendors sell by the rickshaw. They don’t like to come out for half rickshaws, or a rick if you prefer. Many times purchasing a rickshaw and a half, or three ricks, gets you a free rick, or half a rickshaw, which equals a baker’s cord. Most bakerys and pizza parlors with wood ovens purchase by the baker’s cord. A baker’s cord is slightly larger than a standard cord. That is pretty much my take on the rick, although that Rick Ashley guy looks pretty manly. Your regional measurements may vary.   Manly


----------



## johneh (Aug 12, 2018)

And a wheel with in a wheel go on as long as it is on a rick and not a shaw
and the bread is already baked  I THINK !!
Then I could be wrong


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 12, 2018)

How many rickshaw cords in a grapple cord?


----------



## blades (Aug 12, 2018)

depends on how many times he get ricked by the state patrol.


----------



## Manly (Aug 12, 2018)

edyit said:


> a rick is another term for a face cord, generally 1 face cord / rick is 1/3 of a full cord[/QUOT
> 
> 
> Highbeam said:
> ...


----------



## brenndatomu (Aug 12, 2018)

bholler said:


> What is a rick???


About half of a Richard...


----------



## vtwoodheater (Aug 12, 2018)

Suppose you cut your wood 48"?  Does a "rick" become a full cord?


----------



## mcstatz5829 (Aug 12, 2018)

idk, when I was getting quotes for wood in Indianapolis no one wanted to quote a cord.  They all wanted to quote “ricks” which they usually defined as 4’x8’xwhocares (I care).  One guy even quoted different prices for 16” and 18-20” custom cut, as if it didn’t matter to him whether I chose 18 or 20”, just that it wasn’t a length already on his lot.

Either way I can do arithmetic and I got specific dimension for each quote, so despite it all being in “ricks” it wasn’t too hard to compare.


----------



## Manly (Aug 13, 2018)

vtwoodheater said:


> Suppose you cut your wood 48"?  Does a "rick" become a full cord?



You would be just shy of a baker's cord. You could also look at it as a rickshaw and a short rick. It's all in the math. Do the math.


----------



## mcstatz5829 (Aug 13, 2018)

Here's a good example:

https://www.greentreeservicesindy.com/firewood

I called these guys and asked them what length they cut to.  They said 16-18".  Let's be generous and say 18".  That means their definition of a "cord" is only 96 cuft, not 128 cuft.

I don't know if they're intentionally being deceptive, but I think that illustrates my point:  it's more important to be clear on the measurements of volume you are buying than to get too wrapped up in whether the units are quoted in ricks or cords.


----------



## Manly (Aug 13, 2018)

mcstatz5829 said:


> Here's a good example:
> 
> https://www.greentreeservicesindy.com/firewood
> 
> ...



My point exactly. Math, i.e., volume is a fixed amount. When you start talking ricks, rickshaws, face cords, baker's cords, bundles, mungles or rip cords, they are all somebody's estimate of what they are delivering.


----------



## Alpine1 (Aug 13, 2018)

We buy firewood by weight here. It’s simpler. A ton is a ton, but if you buy wet wood you’ll pay water instead of combustible. Every method has defects.


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 13, 2018)

Alpine1 said:


> We buy firewood by weight here. It’s simpler. A ton is a ton, but if you buy wet wood you’ll pay water instead of combustible. Every method has defects.



The defect with this method (weight) is that I don't have a scale in my yard and the firewood guy doesn't likely have access to or desire to provide weight tickets for each load. At least with volume I can measure but then you have those guys that load it loose vs. stacked so the volume is not known until after you stack it which will take hours and the delivery man will not wait.

It's tough buying wood on a firewood scale. Lots of opportunities for low life sellers to steal from you. The good sellers are rare but if you can find one I wouldn't worry much about what he wants to call his cords so long as I was happy with the price and service.


----------



## Alpine1 (Aug 13, 2018)

If the seller doesn’t provide a weight ticket with the load, he’s not paid. Simple but again a weight ticket doesn’t guarantee low MC. Firewood should be sold by Kw or btu: this would eliminate the volume problem as well as the weight problem. 12.000 Kwatts can be obtained from black locust as well as spruce.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 13, 2018)

Alpine1 said:


> Firewood should be sold by Kw or btu: this would eliminate the volume problem as well as the weight problem. 12.000 Kwatts can be obtained from black locust as well as spruce.


... and the seller tows a calorimeter around with him, when he delivers?


----------



## Alpine1 (Aug 13, 2018)

Ashful said:


> ... and the seller tows a calorimeter around with him, when he delivers?
> 
> View attachment 228752


That would be funny to see, but unnecessary: the number of btu per pound is always the same, and very similar between different woods.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 13, 2018)

Alpine1 said:


> That would be funny to see, but unnecessary: the number of btu per pound is always the same, and very similar between different woods.


I thought it varied a lot with MC%?  In other words, fixed BTU with varying weight, by MC%.


----------



## mcstatz5829 (Aug 13, 2018)

Ashful said:


> I thought it varied a lot with MC%?  In other words, fixed BTU with varying weight, by MC%.



I think that’s what he meant.  Obviously that’s the only way his statement makes sense.  If you control for moisture, energy:mass is relatively consistent across all species.


----------



## bholler (Aug 14, 2018)

Manly said:


> My point exactly. Math, i.e., volume is a fixed amount. When you start talking ricks, rickshaws, face cords, baker's cords, bundles, mungles or rip cords, they are all somebody's estimate of what they are delivering.


That is why it is only legal to sell fire wood by cords or fractions of cords in pa.  But lots of guys sell it by the full sized pickup load.


----------



## Alpine1 (Aug 14, 2018)

mcstatz5829 said:


> I think that’s what he meant.  Obviously that’s the only way his statement makes sense.  If you control for moisture, energy:mass is relatively consistent across all species.


Yes, I should have added “at given MC”
Sometimes my English is not as good as I want. Thanks for the clarification mcstatz


----------



## Ashful (Aug 14, 2018)

bholler said:


> That is why it is only legal to sell fire wood by cords or fractions of cords in pa.  But lots of guys sell it by the full sized pickup load.



Yeah, it’s amazing that this isn’t addressed in all states.  Condensed here, from our local paper:


> An invoice with the following information must accompany all firewood sales; the name, address and phone number of the business, amount and type of wood purchased, and the price.
> 
> All firewood sales in Pennsylvania must be sold by the cord or fraction of a cord.  A cord is the legal description of amount of wood purchased.  A cord is measured by stacking the wood 4 feet high by 4 feet wide by 8 feet in length or a total of 128 cubic feet.
> 
> ...


----------



## vtwoodheater (Aug 14, 2018)

So, is it possible to get 4 ricks in a pickup?


----------



## edyit (Aug 15, 2018)

There are an infinite number of Ricks's


----------



## Manly (Aug 15, 2018)

vtwoodheater said:


> So, is it possible to get 4 ricks in a pickup?



This is all so confusing. But if I have this deciphered properly, you should be able to 4 or more ricks in a pickup truck if you have a crew cab, or if you use rick faces. I have seen four ricks in a rickshaw, but that would not be legal in PA from what I understand. Either way, just be sure your ricks are dry. A wet rick is known as a sticky ricket in these parts.


----------



## vtwoodheater (Aug 15, 2018)

Rick, rack, rickshaws, sticky ricket?  Such a racket. I'm going to rephrase the question:
 Is it possible to get 4 ricks of dry firewood in a Dodge pickup?  Because we all know firewood shrinks as it dries.......


----------



## Ashful (Aug 16, 2018)

vtwoodheater said:


> I'm going to rephrase the question:
> Is it possible to get 4 ricks of dry firewood in a Dodge pickup?



What’s a rick?  Who’s on first.


----------



## johneh (Aug 16, 2018)

vtwoodheater said:


> So, is it possible to get 4 ricks in a pickup?



Only if they are close friends


----------



## flhpi (Aug 16, 2018)

8ft long, 4ft between the wheel wells, heaped but maybe not a full 4 ft tall. The extra width of the bed will compensate for the height. I think a long bed with side rails and the right suspension will haul a cord.


----------



## vtwoodheater (Aug 16, 2018)

Ashful said:


> What’s a rick?  Who’s on first.



Shaw is on first.


----------



## bholler (Aug 16, 2018)

flhpi said:


> 8ft long, 4ft between the wheel wells, heaped but maybe not a full 4 ft tall. The extra width of the bed will compensate for the height. I think a long bed with side rails and the right suspension will haul a cord.
> View attachment 228832


Yeah and even that dually is overloaded


----------



## vtwoodheater (Aug 16, 2018)

Nah. Judging by the rake of the truck, looks like a nice, heavy load. Fords look like that empty.


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 28, 2018)

bholler said:


> Yeah and even that dually is overloaded



Not if it’s dry cedar.


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 28, 2018)

flhpi said:


> 8ft long, 4ft between the wheel wells, heaped but maybe not a full 4 ft tall. The extra width of the bed will compensate for the height. I think a long bed with side rails and the right suspension will haul a cord.
> View attachment 228832



Way over a cord there. You are being overly conservative with the 4 feet width assumption. Your bumper is 6 feet wide. You might be surprised if you measured.


----------



## bholler (Aug 28, 2018)

Highbeam said:


> Not if it’s dry cedar.


No but it isnt dry cedar


----------



## nathan125 (Aug 30, 2018)

I have put 3500 lbs worth of bags of concrete in the bed of the truck. I commonly put a cord of wood in it, I have side rails that go a foot over the cab roof. Can be done. 10 ply tires help.


----------



## Woody5506 (Aug 30, 2018)

I put 4,000 lbs of aluminum oxide (2 skids) in my truck from time to time, a 2500 HD Duramax...Overloaded, yes. I just ride with the jake brake and tow haul mode on. But a short answer to the question - No, I couldn't fit a cord in my truck.


----------



## ohlongarm (Aug 30, 2018)

vtwoodheater said:


> Just like the title says, will it or won't it?  just starting a conversation.


Absolutely as long as it's a Toyota shown here ,


----------



## Ashful (Aug 30, 2018)

ohlongarm said:


> Absolutely as long as it's a Toyota shown here



lol... does Toyota even make a HD truck?  I went to their web site just now, out of curiosity, and their “specs” on the top of the line model just talk about matching trim, accent colors, and interior options.  Only thing even mentioned about capacity is an unimpressive 9100 lb. max tow rating.

Note the photo several posts above is a dually rated to carry a few Toyotas in it’s bed weight capacity, alone.


----------



## ohlongarm (Aug 30, 2018)

Ashful said:


> lol... does Toyota even make a HD truck?  I went to their web site just now, out of curiosity, and their “specs” on the top of the line model just talk about matching trim, accent colors, and interior options.  Only thing even mentioned about capacity is an unimpressive 9100 lb. max tow rating.
> 
> Note the photo several posts above is a dually rated to carry a few Toyotas in it’s bed weight capacity, alone.


 Whatever makes you happy,that Toyota 03 has 366,000 miles and runs as strong as the day i got it,it hauled that load of solid hickory blocks 90 miles hundreds of times,i replaced shocks three times,nothing else but brakes,tires,batteries. If your  dually floats your boat God bless you. I'll drive Toyota serves me well.If I wanted a bigger truck none are made I can't buy,wife inherited 7 figures some time ago and we still work. again it's what you prefer.


----------



## bholler (Aug 30, 2018)

ohlongarm said:


> Whatever makes you happy,that Toyota 03 has 366,000 miles and runs as strong as the day i got it,it hauled that load of solid hickory blocks 90 miles hundreds of times,i replaced shocks three times,nothing else but brakes,tires,batteries. If your  dually floats your boat God bless you. I'll drive Toyota serves me well.If I wanted a bigger truck none are made I can't buy,wife inherited 7 figures some time ago and we still work. again it's what you prefer.


I really dont know why you mention how much money you have so often.  None of us really care either way.  If you like toyotas fine i like them to and have owned 3 and driven many more but they simply cant handle as much weight as most other trucks.  And no matter what you think driving that truck loaded that much is completly unsafe.  And being a leo you should know better.


----------



## bholler (Aug 30, 2018)

Oh and that load is nowhere near a cord.


----------



## vtwoodheater (Aug 30, 2018)

Toyotas aren't trucks.  Why would you haul hickory blocks 90 miles?


----------



## Manly (Aug 31, 2018)

vtwoodheater said:


> Toyotas aren't trucks.  Why would you haul hickory blocks 90 miles?



I have a 2005 Tacoma I purchased new. It is my weekend work truck. They are not rated to carry much, but I have hauled nearly a ton in the bed many times over the years. Granted it was way overloaded, but it handled the load well, springs didn't buckle and the 4 cyl 5 speed pulled it without a wince. I have hauled many a cord of wood in it. I have put racks on the side to increase the ricks I could haul. My rack to rick ratio is about 2:1. If the racks are tall enough you can stand the ricks up. I find ricks travel more comfortably when they are standing. In a pinch you can use pallets as rick racks. I know the the Toyota Tacoma is a smallish truck, but I am very secure with my Manliness and do not need a big rig since I only use it for work around the homestead.
I would suspect ohlongarm hauled the hickory blocks 90 miles because it was the easiest way to get them there.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 31, 2018)

ohlongarm said:


> Whatever makes you happy,that Toyota 03 has 366,000 miles and runs as strong as the day i got it,it hauled that load of solid hickory blocks 90 miles hundreds of times,i replaced shocks three times,nothing else but brakes,tires,batteries. If your  dually floats your boat God bless you. I'll drive Toyota serves me well.If I wanted a bigger truck none are made I can't buy,wife inherited 7 figures some time ago and we still work. again it's what you prefer.



Yep... Toyotas are great commuter vehicles, maybe one of the best, for folks looking to put 300k miles on a car.  But they are not capable of safely hauling any weight commensurate with a cord of firewood, period.  My comment was aimed at the weight handling, not how many miles it could survive.

Folks who inherit their money don’t impress me.


----------



## bholler (Aug 31, 2018)

Manly said:


> I have a 2005 Tacoma I purchased new. It is my weekend work truck. They are not rated to carry much, but I have hauled nearly a ton in the bed many times over the years. Granted it was way overloaded, but it handled the load well, springs didn't buckle and the 4 cyl 5 speed pulled it without a wince. I have hauled many a cord of wood in it. I have put racks on the side to increase the ricks I could haul. My rack to rick ratio is about 2:1. If the racks are tall enough you can stand the ricks up. I find ricks travel more comfortably when they are standing. In a pinch you can use pallets as rick racks. I know the the Toyota Tacoma is a smallish truck, but I am very secure with my Manliness and do not need a big rig since I only use it for work around the homestead.
> I would suspect ohlongarm hauled the hickory blocks 90 miles because it was the easiest way to get them there.


Overloading it and driving on your own property is one thing.  You are not endangering anyone or anything other than your truck and possibly yourself.  But probably not even any danger to yourself because and driving would be at slow speeds.

Driving a seriously overloaded vehicle on public roads around others to me is just irresponsible.


----------



## ohlongarm (Aug 31, 2018)

bholler said:


> I really dont know why you mention how much money you have so often.  None of us really care either way.  If you like toyotas fine i like them to and have owned 3 and driven many more but they simply cant handle as much weight as most other trucks.  And no matter what you think driving that truck loaded that much is completly unsafe.  And being a leo you should know better.



I have no money,the trust does,shid happens in life you take it in stride and thank God,just saying no truck made ,that I can't drive if i was so inclined. the Yota does all i need to,just picked up the 2018 TRD PRO ,today,will post a pic,i'll drive the 03 till she dies,and no she wasn't overloaded,that's just what you think. As for the hickory blocks ,$500 a load as many loads AS i CARE TO HAUL,THE MARKET IS ENDLESS. Sorry if you're offended by others blessings,that must suck.


----------



## Woody5506 (Aug 31, 2018)

This got silly quick.


----------



## ohlongarm (Aug 31, 2018)

Manly said:


> I have a 2005 Tacoma I purchased new. It is my weekend work truck. They are not rated to carry much, but I have hauled nearly a ton in the bed many times over the years. Granted it was way overloaded, but it handled the load well, springs didn't buckle and the 4 cyl 5 speed pulled it without a wince. I have hauled many a cord of wood in it. I have put racks on the side to increase the ricks I could haul. My rack to rick ratio is about 2:1. If the racks are tall enough you can stand the ricks up. I find ricks travel more comfortably when they are standing. In a pinch you can use pallets as rick racks. I know the the Toyota Tacoma is a smallish truck, but I am very secure with my Manliness and do not need a big rig since I only use it for work around the homestead.
> I would suspect ohlongarm hauled the hickory blocks 90 miles because it was the easiest way to get them there.



it's 45 miles to the mill where the cutoffs are,that little truck has hauled hundreds of loads a little over a ton,no probs,truck has an extra leaf,now they come standard with the extra.Truck sits level and steers perfectly,don't need a big truck to do what a little will do ,i plan on running this truck just to see how long she'll run,not one mark on it,also have a 2016,and a 2018 trd pro.Hope I didn't offend anybody,life is what it is,sometimes you win sometimes you lose.


----------



## bholler (Aug 31, 2018)

ohlongarm said:


> I have no money,the trust does,shid happens in life you take it in stride and thank God,just saying no truck made ,that I can't drive if i was so inclined. the Yota does all i need to,just picked up the 2018 TRD PRO ,today,will post a pic,i'll drive the 03 till she dies,and no she wasn't overloaded,that's just what you think. As for the hickory blocks ,$500 a load as many loads AS i CARE TO HAUL,THE MARKET IS ENDLESS. Sorry if you're offended by others blessings,that must suck.


Yes it was over loaded.  Even if those blocks were kiln dried down to 7% or so for cabinetry there is no way that load is under or even close to the weight limit on that truck.  And yes if i was willing to make the payment i could drive whatever truck i wanted as well.  But i prefer cheap old trucks partly because i enjoy working on them.  

You didnt offend me in the least just wanted to point out that none of us care how much money you have at all.  But honestly i generally find those who brag about their money either have few other redeeming qualities so they focus on their money or are greatly exaggerating their money to compensate.  I dont know that either applies to you just commenting on how it comes across.


----------



## bholler (Aug 31, 2018)

ohlongarm said:


> it's 45 miles to the mill where the cutoffs are,that little truck has hauled hundreds of loads a little over a ton,no probs,truck has an extra leaf,now they come standard with the extra.Truck sits level and steers perfectly,don't need a big truck to do what a little will do ,i plan on running this truck just to see how long she'll run,not one mark on it,also have a 2016,and a 2018 trd pro.Hope I didn't offend anybody,life is what it is,sometimes you win sometimes you lose.


So you think it is perfectly safe and legal to haul over a ton in that truck???  Do you run 10 plys on it?  If not it is unsafe.  Did you upgrade the axles to 8 lugs and heavier axles?  If not its unsafe.  Did you upgrade the brakes?  If not its unsafe.  And regardless of all of that it is not legal.


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Aug 31, 2018)

Wonder what the other driver's, (and LEO's) think of hauling a load of blocks like that can tumble off on the highway?


----------



## Manly (Aug 31, 2018)

bholler said:


> Overloading it and driving on your own property is one thing.  You are not endangering anyone or anything other than your truck and possibly yourself.  But probably not even any danger to yourself because and driving would be at slow speeds.
> 
> Driving a seriously overloaded vehicle on public roads around others to me is just irresponsible.



I can't argue with that. When I have been overloaded it is always close to home, no highways and drive very cautiously. That being said it still doesn't make it right, and I don't make it a habit. Two wrongs don't make a right, but I feel it is still safer than the idiots texting while they drive who are everywhere everyday.


----------



## bholler (Aug 31, 2018)

Manly said:


> I can't argue with that. When I have been overloaded it is always close to home, no highways and drive very cautiously. That being said it still doesn't make it right, and I don't make it a habit. Two wrongs don't make a right, but I feel it is still safer than the idiots texting while they drive who are everywhere everyday.


Agreed


----------



## Manly (Aug 31, 2018)

Woody5506 said:


> This got silly quick.



That tends to happen when you start discussing ricks, racks, rickshaws and face cords. In my area a cord of wood is a cord of wood, period. A Rick is a short Richard, a rickshaw is found in China Town and face cords help you smile. When did things get so confusing?


----------



## bholler (Sep 2, 2018)

ohlongarm said:


> You're gifted to have that ability,I'm not,toys temporarily on loan from God,I can take em or leave em,for the record sir,never drove 90mph in my Taco,90 miles,now the 911,and AMG,das another story.Anyway how's my wood stacks lookin.


Oops i meant to say miles not mph.  And your stacks are fine.  Nothing impressive though.

And why havnt you driven one of your toyotas at 90 mph?  I have had a taco close to that on dirt


----------



## Ashful (Sep 2, 2018)

ohlongarm said:


> Fantastic car ,irregardlous,but between the stable I should get a cord if I try hard enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m not that impressed with your “stable”, but the fact that you’d take, name, and post a photo of it says much about your small-mindedness.  There are folks on this forum who have far, far more, but don’t find it necessary to prove it.

But since you keep bringing God into, let’s not forget Matthew 19:23-26.  You may do well to remember James 4:6, as well.


----------



## bholler (Sep 2, 2018)

ohlongarm said:


> View attachment 229266


Yeah if you split the cord between all 3 of your toyotas and even then you would probably be overweight.


----------



## ohlongarm (Sep 2, 2018)

bholler said:


> Oops i meant to say miles not mph.  And your stacks are fine.  Nothing impressive though.
> 
> And why havnt you driven one of your toyotas at 90 mph?  I have had a taco close to that on dirt



Probably because I've seen hundreds of times what happens to the human body when speed  and human error collide.Nothing impressive I've got a football field of stacked wood,give a guy a break.


----------



## ohlongarm (Sep 2, 2018)

Ashful said:


> I’m not that impressed with your “stable”, but the fact that you’d take, name, and post a photo of it says much about your small-mindedness.  There are folks on this forum who have far, far more, but don’t find it necessary to prove it.
> 
> But since you keep bringing God into, let’s not forget Matthew 19:23-26.  You may do well to remember James 4:6, as well.


 Not trying to prove anything if you'd post a picture of your toys I'd be happy for ya.Just the difference in people,and there's always someone with more ,nobodys taking anything with them when their numbers up.Chill out it's all good ,only toys flash in the pan.


----------



## bholler (Sep 2, 2018)

ohlongarm said:


> Probably because I've seen hundreds of times what happens to the human body when speed  and human error collide.Nothing impressive I've got a football field of stacked wood,give a guy a break.


You wont drive fast yet you will drive an absurdly overloaded truck??? Have you ever had a tire blow out with a load on?  You do realize the tires on your tacoma are not rated anywhere near high enough right.

As far as the stacks many of us here have easily as much as we can see in those pics.  They are nice stacks sure but nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## Woody5506 (Sep 2, 2018)

It took me 7 pages to figure out you guys saying LEO as law enforcement and not the astrological sign.


----------



## bholler (Sep 2, 2018)

ohlongarm said:


> Probably because I've seen hundreds of times what happens to the human body when speed  and human error collide.Nothing impressive I've got a football field of stacked wood,give a guy a break.


I am sure your tacomas are better suited to driving 90mph than driving 90 miles with a ton in the bed.


----------



## Lone_Gun (Sep 3, 2018)

Umm... is it safe to say the original question has been answered and we can close this topic? Things got stupid, and now it’s a pi$$ing match. How embarrassing.

LG


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bholler (Sep 3, 2018)

Lone_Gun said:


> Umm... is it safe to say the original question has been answered and we can close this topic? Things got stupid, and now it’s a pi$$ing match. How embarrassing.
> 
> LG
> 
> ...


I am not embarrassed at all but the guy who is supposed to uphold the law yet knowinly breaks it endangering others should be.


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 3, 2018)

Lone_Gun said:


> Umm... is it safe to say the original question has been answered and we can close this topic? Things got stupid, and now it’s a pi$$ing match. How embarrassing.
> 
> LG
> 
> ...



Kill the thread. Kill the thread. Kill the thread. 

Pardon me . . . gotta put down my pitchfork and torch.

Kill the thread. Kill the thread. Kill the thread.


----------



## mountain man 2 (Sep 3, 2018)

And 1 time at bandcamp i............


----------



## XmasTreefarmer (Sep 3, 2018)

Woody5506 said:


> It took me 7 pages to figure out you guys saying LEO as law enforcement and not the astrological sign.



Woody - Glad I was not the only one!!  I was thinking the forum was going in the wrong direction if our zodiac signs suddenly were important!  ;-)  We have enough trouble with cat vs non-cat!!


----------



## begreen (Sep 10, 2018)

I just dropped in and see now that this thread went off the rails a while ago. Closing up shop. The simple answer to the OP's question is no. Be safe with your vehicles out there.


----------

